# ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business



## ap2 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi,

I have been working as a business analyst for the past 6 years.
I dont have an engineering degree and no computing degree as such.

I had applied for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of
the ANZSCO Code for migration to Sydney. This is the result that I got:

Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
The following qualifications do not meet the ACS requirements:
-Your Master of Business Administration has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master's Degree with insufficient computing content and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.
-Your Bachelor of Science has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with insufficient computing content and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week:
Dates: 06/08 - 08/12 (4yrs 2mths)
Position: Systems Analyst
Country: INDIA
Dates: 09/12 - 12/13 (1yrs 3mths)
Position: Senior Business Analyst
Country: AUSTRALIA


Does this mean that even my work experience has been considered unsuitable?
Any suggestions on whether I should apply for appeal or review?
What can be done in this case?


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

ap2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been working as a business analyst for the past 6 years.
> I dont have an engineering degree and no computing degree as such.
> ...


dont you need to do RPL if your degree is non ICT?
if i remember correctly from other posters, ACS would put 0 years 0 months in your employment if it was unsuitable.

They found it suitable (your work experience) but because your education is unsuitable, based on years deduction, you dont meet minimum of 6 years (even with RPL).


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

In order for your work experience to be suitable for immigration you should have a bachelors degree related to your nominated occupation


----------



## hashtagPR (Jan 8, 2014)

ap2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been working as a business analyst for the past 6 years.
> I dont have an engineering degree and no computing degree as such.
> ...





I faced the same result with ACS initially
But with non-ICT degrees, they consider 6 years of experience to say your suitable for migration.
Might have to submit an RPL too( i did in my case)

Suggest you wait till you complete 6 yrs of experience and send for re-evaluation , you would definitely get a positive result.
All the best


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

hashtagPR said:


> I faced the same result with ACS initially
> But with non-ICT degrees, they consider 6 years of experience to say your suitable for migration.
> Might have to submit an RPL too( i did in my case)
> 
> ...


What about NON ICT Diploma? do they assess positive if i have applied using RPL?


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> What about NON ICT Diploma? do they assess positive if i have applied using RPL?


have you emailed ASC to ask why the result was negative? i got a reply from to confirm why they deducted 4 years from me. maybe they deducted 8 years from yours thats why you got negative assessment. was your RPL successful?


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> have you emailed ASC to ask why the result was negative? i got a reply from to confirm why they deducted 4 years from me. maybe they deducted 8 years from yours thats why you got negative assessment. was your RPL successful?


Hey,

they gave negative as confirmed that 8 years of exp was required for NON ICT diploma when i applied for ACS but as per new Summary Of Criteria it is now 6 but it was update on first week of Jan. May be i will have to apply fresh application as per agent.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

ap2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been working as a business analyst for the past 6 years.
> I dont have an engineering degree and no computing degree as such.
> ...


That's too bad and sad to hear

If u don't have relevant education you have to make up for it by work experience which van range from 6-10 years depending on he case officer.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hey,
> 
> they gave negative as confirmed that 8 years of exp was required for NON ICT diploma when i applied for ACS but as per new Summary Of Criteria it is now 6 but it was update on first week of Jan. May be i will have to apply fresh application as per agent.


they deduct either 8 or 6 years based on the summary of criteria. the 6 one i think is for non ict diploma or higher. The 8 year deduction is for N/A and I'm not sure what that entails. But since they deducted 8 years, I'm guessing they classified your case to be under N/A. Your assessment would have been under the new criteria if they did change it (im not sure they did) because your submission for ACS although dated Dec something was only received when they came back from the holiday break January.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> they deduct either 8 or 6 years based on the summary of criteria. the 6 one i think is for non ict diploma or higher. The 8 year deduction is for N/A and I'm not sure what that entails. But since they deducted 8 years, I'm guessing they classified your case to be under N/A. Your assessment would have been under the new criteria if they did change it (im not sure they did) because your submission for ACS although dated Dec something was only received when they came back from the holiday break January.
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf



Correct but i guess they changed the criteria once they came back from holidays and my application was dated in dec due to which they did not took this into consideration. And they did not deduct 8 years they simply said you do not have 8 years of work exp to assess your application. But i have a feeling that i will have re apply.


----------



## secure12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Can i claim points for my work experience*

Hi All,

I have 6 years and 11 months of experience as a ICT Business Analyst from various IT organizations and got a +positive assessment from ACS on August 6th 2014.

Qualification : Degree B.com., & a MBA(Health management) which are both NOT related to IT.

Can i claim points for the above experience or else i found an extract which is mentioned below denotes a different story? -Please clarify

If his/her degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is not closely related to his/her nominated occupation, he/she will require 6 years relevant work experience. Only closely related experience gained after the 6 years can be counted for work experience points.

I went through 2 consultant and each differ in their view where one has given me ZERO point and the other has scored 10 points for my experience(I find the conclusion not valid .. i.e. though the applicant requires 6 years work experience if he / she is ICT minor..
but the Australia Immigration will still count the 6 years work experience to score points for work experience)

An extract of the ACS report

Dear Mr Pereira,
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 24
July 2014.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code.

The following employment after September 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 08/07 - 12/08 (1yrs 4mths)
Position: Business Analyst (Team Leader)
Employer: Accenture Services Private Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/09 - 05/14 (5yrs 4mths)
Position: Consultant / Senior Business Analyst
Employer: Cognizant Technology Solutions India Pvt. Ltd
Country: INDIA

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake
further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.

While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
remains with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.

Any help in this would be really appreciated


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

secure12345 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 6 years and 11 months of experience as a ICT Business Analyst from various IT organizations and got a +positive assessment from ACS on August 6th 2014.
> 
> ...


Its 0 points. its clearly written that Experience after September 2013 will be considered as skilled. there can't be any second opinion on this. Beware of such agents who misleads to get your hard earned money.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

also to add to Danav's response nothing has been mentioned about your degree this means neither can you claim 15 points for education unless its assessed by Vetasses.
Work Experience = 0 points for sure.


----------



## secure12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

I had talked to a guy once who had done an assessment with ACS and had a BCOM. 

ACS will only give advice on a degree if its an ICT degree. It will not give an advice on a non-ICT qualification.

The same was confirmed by my MARA agent where we got the desired points by Vetasses assessment.


----------



## pori37 (Apr 14, 2015)

hi

can anyone share roles and responsibilties as business analyst with +ve acs pls


----------



## Indranilsen78 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi secure12345 can you please share ur id as i have some queries


----------

